# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Meilleurs billets & Meilleurs blogs

## f-leb

Bonjour,

Les _Meilleurs billets_ datent de 2015, et j'ai l'impression que les _Meilleurs blogs_ donnent aussi des rsultats qui datent...

Les statistiques ont l'air bloques, non ?

----------

